# Yet another hermet crab question



## chester tortoiseson (Aug 13, 2012)

Was wondering if it's ok to put my pet crabðŸšand Russian together? Would the hermit crab hurt my tort of give any diseases?


----------



## Madkins007 (Aug 13, 2012)

Diseases? No. However, the preferred habitat of the Russian is not quite the same as the crab's.


----------

